# Best Cover Art



## Snowless (Jun 8, 2013)

What series do you think have the best cover art on their volumes?

In general, and with specific examples, if you feel like providing them.


(If this is the wrong section, I apologize, but I assume this is where a thread like this should go)


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't really think of much right now, too tired.

Though Berserk and Magi come to my mind.


*Spoiler*: _Berserk_ 









*Spoiler*: _Magi_


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 8, 2013)

Some of my favorite volume covers for various series

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 9, 2013)

Some of my favorite volume covers for various series

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 9, 2013)

Some of my favorite volume covers for various series

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 9, 2013)

Some of my favorite volume covers for various series
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Snowless (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't even understand. Does HunterxHunter not have a definitive art style?

And as for ones I like:


*Spoiler*: __ 















I don't think I know what any other manga's covers look like off the top of my head, xD. But these are all the One Piece ones I like.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 9, 2013)

Snowless said:


> I don't even understand. Does HunterxHunter not have a definitive art style?



...Do you not even read it...? You really should.
And the art changes a lot actually. Sometimes it's ultra realistic, sometimes it's more chibi, and a lot of the time it looks how the 2011 anime looks. It all depends on the mood and tone at the time.

Some examples

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Snowless (Jun 9, 2013)

Huh, that is bizarre. A really cool, interesting concept, though.

I would read it, but I can't. Not until he finishes it. Reading and then not knowing how many months/years until the next chapter comes out would kill me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 9, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Huh, that is bizarre. A really cool, interesting concept, though.
> 
> I would read it, but I can't. Not until he finishes it. Reading and then not knowing how many months/years until the next chapter comes out would kill me.



How about you just watch the 2011 anime then? It still has at least a year and a half if not more before it catches up to where the manga is now.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Bastard!!_


----------



## God Movement (Jun 9, 2013)

One Piece always seems to have the best ones


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 9, 2013)

Vagabond's volume covers are always beautiful. Inoue is a master of watercolours.

[1][2]

Personal favourites of mine are Claymore, Berserk and Blade of the Immortal.

[1][2]

Yagi uses pastels among other things, while the Samura uses thicker oils (which he admittedly hates). Can't say for Miura.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Blade of the Immortal_ 











*Spoiler*: _Dorohedoro_ 













*Spoiler*: _Takemitsu Zamurai_


----------



## Blαck (Jun 9, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 9, 2013)

OP,JJBA,Vagabond,Bastard and Berserk for me.

SBR volumes are the best.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

Everyone's picking the obvious so I'll mention others that weren't specified yet.


*Spoiler*: _Priest_


----------



## Vermin (Jun 9, 2013)

slam dunk, hXh, and beserk had some good covers


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 9, 2013)

Love One Piece and Vagabond Covers


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2013)

JJBA the besto


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

^

**Old JoJo characters in Araki's new style**

God, it's hard not to throw up.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 9, 2013)

Going with JJBA, specifically SBR


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> **Old JoJo characters in Araki's new style**
> 
> God, it's hard not to throw up.



They look pretty normal in that picture

These on the other hand, I can completely understand your reactions 

_What did he do to Joseph_


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Jun 9, 2013)

Otoyomegatari:


Bleach


Worst


----------



## JoJo (Jun 9, 2013)

I think Toriko has some pretty awesome art. 

[sp][/sp]


[sp][/sp]


----------



## OS (Jun 9, 2013)

Not going to post it but iirc Pandora Hearts had awesome cover art.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 9, 2013)

They're simple but I really like Assassination Classroom's covers

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaido (Jun 9, 2013)

One Piece, only because I haven't really paid attention to any other covers.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Akatora (Jun 14, 2013)

THat Green Blood one stands out



Deathbringerpt said:


> Everyone's picking the obvious so I'll mention others that weren't specified yet.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Priest_




looks impressive


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 14, 2013)

I wish Priest wasn't on Hiatus.

---
More examples of covers I like:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm joining in!

mardock scramble 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

Monkey King


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

Blood the last vampire


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------

